# Where to buy reasonably priced furniture



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone advise reasonably priced furniture shops other than ikea

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Which city?



star76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advise reasonably priced furniture shops other than ikea
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Try these in Sydney and Melbourne









Lists of Discounted Furniture shops, all styles and types of furniture:

Bargain Shopper Melbourne - Discount Shopping - Universal Magazines - Bargain Furniture

Bargain Shopper Sydney - Discount Shopping - Universal Magazines - Bargain Furniture


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Fantastic Furniture is reasonable.


----------



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry - Sydney


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sydney's, Freedom Furniture, Furniture Galore, Plush, (I'm guessing these franchises are countrywide)

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been to Freedom a few times, never found them reasonable. Don't know about Plush or Furniture Galore.



Dolly said:


> Sydney's, Freedom Furniture, Furniture Galore, Plush, (I'm guessing these franchises are countrywide)
> 
> Dolly


----------



## Quayper (Nov 2, 2010)

amaslam said:


> I've been to Freedom a few times, never found them reasonable. Don't know about Plush or Furniture Galore.


Never found them reasonable? Bad quality or prices?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Prices



Quayper said:


> Never found them reasonable? Bad quality or prices?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

TBH I wouldn't go to any of them.....most are very much contemporary style and look cheap (apologies if anyone has bought from them)  

We've found a little shop in Dandenong that hand makes pieces of furniture and we've not come across any well made sofas/settees.....all overpriced for what it is.

Dolly


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Dolly said:


> TBH I wouldn't go to any of them.....most are very much contemporary style and look cheap (apologies if anyone has bought from them)
> 
> We've found a little shop in Dandenong that hand makes pieces of furniture and we've not come across any well made sofas/settees.....all overpriced for what it is.
> 
> Dolly


Dolly, can you please share the shop details please.


----------



## sneil (Apr 27, 2011)

You can probably visit these stores for some reasonably priced furniture at Eastern Commercial furniture (ECF Furniture's)


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry avinash,

Just seen your reply!

The shop is called Red Hill Furniture along the Frankston/Dandenong road. They made us a lovely kitchen dresser recently.

Dolly


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Super A-Mart for stack it high and sell it cheap, and Gumtree.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you. Will visit them soon.


----------

